# [MPLAYERPLUG_IN] ¿Dependencias necesarias? (abierto)

## sirope

HoLa!!

Trato de hacer funcionar el plugin Mplayer en Opera.

http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#mplayer

Segun las instrucciones debo instalar Mplayer y del directorio de la instalacion copiar mplayerplug-in entre los plugins de Opera.. Pero ¿Es realmente necesario instalar Mplayer o solo sirve para sacar el archivo mplayerplug-in*.{so,xpt}.. 

El lío es que no quiero compilar Mplayer (uso xine), mucho menos Firefox, que también figura como dependencia, ¿Alguien ha hecho funcionar Mplayer en Opera?

Salu2

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> HoLa!!
> 
> Trato de hacer funcionar el plugin Mplayer en Opera.
> 
> http://www.opera.com/linux/docs/plugins/install/#mplayer
> ...

 

No estoy familiarizado con todo esto, pero intentaré ayudar con lo que si se.

mplayerplug-in es un paquete aparte en Gentoo. No necesitas descargar nada, ni compilar mplayer por separado. Tan solo emérgelo. Sobre lo demás:

mplayer

No estoy seguro al 100%, pero casi sin margen de duda te digo que lo que mplayerplug-in es solo un wrapper (contenedor) que lo único que hace es embeber mplayer en el buscador, usando para ello la tecnología de plugins de netscape. Por tanto, si bien puede que no sea necesario en tiempo de compilación (y mirando rápidamente la salida de ldd sobre los .so de los plugins se confirma que no enlazan con ningún archivo .so de mplayer, al menos a primera vista) si que es necesario tener mplayer o mplayer-bin en tiempo de ejecución.

El ebuild también dice lo mismo:

```

    mplayer-bin? ( media-video/mplayer-bin )

    !mplayer-bin? ( >=media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5 )

```

Lo cual viene a decir que si no quieres tener que compilar mplayer, simplemente instala el binario (mplayer-bin) y entonces mplayerplug-in no te pediré dicha dependencia.

firefox y similares

otro pedacito del ebuild nos aclara eso:

```

    || ( www-client/mozilla-firefox

        www-client/seamonkey

        www-client/epiphany

        net-libs/xulrunner

```

Cualquiera de ellos te servirá, no hay forma de saltarse esto: para compilar código basado en gecko (plugins de netscape) se necesita gecko, de una forma u otra. No hay más misterio.

Si no quieres instalar ningún browser instala xulrunner, aunque el tamaño se variará poco instales lo que instales. Es gecko lo que pilla sitio, no los browsers en sí mismos.

Si te gusta xine, creo recordar que gxine trae un plugin para netscape... quizás deberías investigar dicho camino.

Postdata: no creo que necesites hacer nada extraño para hacer andar todo esto en ópera. Gentoo instala los plugins en directorios compartidos bajo /opt, *creo*Last edited by i92guboj on Mon Dec 03, 2007 11:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ekz

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-558998-highlight-mplayer+opera.html

----------

## sirope

HoLa!! Gracias por sus respuestas.

Mplayerplug-in si que es un wrapper, así que tuve que instalar Mplayer,   :Evil or Very Mad: .. Pero sin GTK ni demás ensalada..

He seguido el tuto de zorth, mplayerplug-in, no debería pedir más dependencias que el mismo Mplayer, no sé a qué vendrá Firefox en el caso.. 

Salu2

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> HoLa!! Gracias por sus respuestas.
> 
> Mplayerplug-in si que es un wrapper, así que tuve que instalar Mplayer,  .. Pero sin GTK ni demás ensalada..
> 
> He seguido el tuto de zorth, mplayerplug-in, no debería pedir más dependencias que el mismo Mplayer, no sé a qué vendrá Firefox en el caso.. 
> ...

 

Como ya dije más arriba, es un plugin de netscape. Por tanto, aparte de necesitar el motor de mplayer, necesita las librerías del motor web de netscape (llámase "gecko") para ser compilado. Gecko se puede presentar en varias formas, re-lee mi post de arriba, porque eso ya lo expliqué. Necesitas instalar firefox, epiphany, xulrunner o bien semonkey. Todos ellos incluyen gecko, y por tanto, pueden ser usados para compilar plugins de netscape.

Como también expliqué arriba: si no quieres instalar firefox, ni seamonkey, ni epiphany, entonces instala xulrunner que no es un buscador en sí. Eso hará que la dependencia quede satisfecha, y ya no debería intentar instalar firefox. Pero el tiempo de compilación y el espacio ocupado en disco serán más o menos similares, porque gecko es igual de inmenso sea cual sea el buscador escogido.

Por cierto: sigo sin comprender cual es el sentido de instalarlo fuera de portage, cuando existe un paquete mplayerplug-in en portage.

----------

## sirope

Bien, me decido por xulrunner, e instalo mplayerplug-in con Portage.

No sé a que se debe, siguiendo el tuto de zorth o instalando desde Portage, Opera detecta todos los plugins que acabo de instalar (mplayer, divx, wmp, real...) Pero todo lo que obtengo es un recuadro negro.

 :Sad:   :Sad:  Salu2

----------

## i92guboj

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Bien, me decido por xulrunner, e instalo mplayerplug-in con Portage.
> 
> No sé a que se debe, siguiendo el tuto de zorth o instalando desde Portage, Opera detecta todos los plugins que acabo de instalar (mplayer, divx, wmp, real...) Pero todo lo que obtengo es un recuadro negro.
> 
>   Salu2

 

Es raro. Has probado en varios sitios distintos? Podría ser que de la casualidad de que hayas encontrado uno de los pocos formatos que mplayer no soporta bien, y por eso sale el recuadro ese... No se. No tengo mucha experiencia con ópera tampoco.

----------

## sirope

Si que es raro, y sucede con todo sitio que use Mplayer/DivX, he iniciado Opera desde una terminal y obtuve este mensaje de error:

```
administrador@Gentoo ~ $ opera

/opt/opera/lib/opera/plugins/operapluginwrapper: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/mplayerplug-in-qt.so: undefined symbol: pthread_create

opera: Plug-in 6385 is not responding. It will be closed.

opera: Define environment variable OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN to keep blocked plug-ins.
```

Pegué mi duda en los foros de Opera Unix, y me han regañado   :Sad: , al parecer se soluciona con agregar esta opción al compilar:

```
./configure --enable-x
```

Visto que estoy instalando desde Portage, deduzco que activar la la use GTK valdría en este caso:

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45  USE="divx gmedia nls quicktime realmedia wmp -gtk (-mplayer-bin)" LINGUAS="es -da -de -en_US -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -nb -nl -pl -pt_BR -ru -se -zh_CN" 0 kB
```

Tiene sentido.. Opera no es una consola.

De momento actualizo a una nueva versión de  xulrunner, tal vez ayude en algo.

Salu2

----------

## sirope

Problema resuelto!! 

Pero hay otro más.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
(process:24687): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: gtype.c:2242: initialization assertion failed, use IA__g_type_init() prior to this function

(process:24687): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_once_init_leave: assertion `initialization_value != 0' failed
```

El video sigue viéndose igual.. Un recuadro negro, pero el error es diferente.

Al menos así no me aburro.

Salu2

----------

## sirope

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ya está solucionado.. Aunque el mensaje sigue apareciendo.

Al parecer mplayerplug-in no funciona en Opera hasta la v9.50.

Así que: 

Solución #1: Actualizar Opera a ~x86

Solución #2: Usar gnome-mplayer

Y opto por la 1.

Salu2

----------

